# Classical Music and Stress/Depression Relief



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Crying, laughing, and listening to classical music seems to help me a lot. 

I forgot where I heard it, but supposedly listening to classical music helps you relax. I downloaded some Beethoven and Mozart songs online and have been listening to them all day and I feel more relaxed and calm. I think it works!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Classical can be very relaxing, but it can also be very powerful depending on the piece/composer. My favorite thing is the beauty of the music it can really raise my mood, and it seems whenever I seem to be in dire straits, its there for me reminding me that life isn't all bad.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Classical music helps my depression as well. Back during school, I would often listen to it while completing homework, as it definitely had a positive impact on my concentration.

I'm actually listening to this piece by Mozart atm.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

It is all my Grandpa would listen to.. I use it to sleep and relax.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

philosophy said:


> Classical music helps my depression as well. Back during school, I would often listen to it while completing homework, as it definitely had a positive impact on my concentration.
> 
> I'm actually listening to this piece by Mozart atm.


I only wish that I had discovered classical music back when I was still in high school. Things would have been so different!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

lolAname said:


> It is all my Grandpa would listen to.. I use it to sleep and relax.


You are so lucky. The only things my grandparents listen to is country. Now, not modern country. I mean they watch reruns of old country shows and music videos from like the 60s. Yes, there are channels just for that. :blank


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think it really matters what specific genre it is, just as long as it's music you can get emotionally involved with and fits your mood.
Personally, I tend to prefer listening to post-rock and post-metal when it comes for time to just lie down and immerse myself in something emotionally rich.
Don't get me wrong, I enjoy classical music, but it's not really my choice when it comes to serious relaxation. If anything, I'd find Liszt melting my face with virtuosic piano lines would have me motivated to lift weights in the gym rather than lying down and relaxing.


----------

